# What type of aquascaping?



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I have Aficans(Lake Malawi) but sounds like I will be getting a 125 with mixed South and Central American Cichlids.... Do not even know what types yet.... do not know what I will keep. Should be next week sometime....

Anyway, Africans are super easy, they like rocks and caves.... but what do South and Centrals like?? What is their 'natural' are like? I really want a natural looking tank and want them to be super happy....


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

I sort of split my CA/SA tank into halves if you fill (90 gallon).

On one side is a large chunk of driftwood (22" high / base is probably 12" around, spreads out 23") that is hollow that allows some hidey holes. I also have a smaller piece of driftwood over here as well.

On the other side is a pile of river rock (natural looking, sort of just thrown in on top of one another, no flintstone house look).

Throughout the backside I have large plants planted with some foreground plants as well. You need to pick resilient plants if you go this route - anubias, sword plants, wysteria, java fern hold up well and grow as fast as they can pick on it.

I have a eco-complete substrate covered with various sizes of gravel as a substrate - I kind of went for a lush, rocky river bottom look.

~~~

I have four cichlids in there now - 3" Roketil Severum, 3" Green Terror, 1.5" Vieja Synspila, and 1.5" Archocentrus Sajica. The Rotkeil and GT seem to be more open water fish they like swimming in the mid-top range around the driftwood. The Vieja likes staying in the plants, its small and omnivorous so it likes hiding in there and eating the fresh plant growth. The Sajica prefers the cave area as I believe they are cave spawners much like Convicts. Everyone seems quite happy.

If I had a camera I'd post pics, even though its recently setup so there hasn't been too much plant growth yet - I'm waiting for everything to fill out a bit.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, so which are which? SA like wood and CA like river rock type?? Or vice versa??

I didn't really plan on having this many fish but now I have 4 tanks(2 running right now but soon to be all 4)....

Is there a place on here where I can see what each place looks like in the wild?? Or another site? I am getting anxious to get started but want to do it once, and right....

Do they like sand? I have alot of play sand that we bought for my africans.... I am also contemplating the black sand but just because I think it is awesome looking


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

IMO

sometimes the sand is a pain witht the filters cleanliness, i use crushed coral for my malawis an i have a mix tank also they have fake plants just cause certain one like to uproot them n the cruched coral to help ph an color of my cichlids an also they love to burrow in it at time. but if youre getting anythign liek a midas or red for the ca i would go against plnats my other tank they swim up fast grip the plants an drag them across the tank to throw them away form their territory. sand looks gorgeous though.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have play sand in all of my tanks and I've never had any issues with it. I think it looks great, too 

For South Americans, I'd say that driftwood is the most common thing to find as far as aquascaping goes. Plants are "optional", because a lot of SAs eat plants. Common plants to find in South American tanks (though not necessarily south america) are java fern and anubias because they're hardy plants that don't require a lot of light, and a lot of fish won't eat those (try telling my severum that). Amazon swords and crypts are also pretty popular. I've had luck growing all 4 types in relatively low light conditions, though I can't seem to grow much else than those.

If you want to see examples of south american tanks, you can try the my tanks section here, and you can also check you tube. Type in "amazon tank" or "south american tank" and you'll get a lot of really cool looking aquariums. Also, you can just browse through the south american subforum and see some of peoples' posts about their tanks. There are a lot of really nice ones here.

I know I didn't mention anything about CA tanks, but that's because I can't say that I know much about them.

Good luck, and post some pics when you get it all set up!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

South America in general deals with a lot of Driftwood (causing very yellow water due to tanins) and some plants (except the amazon, very few plants there as the tanins block out sun light)

heres a couple nice SA pics:



















Central America tends to be very rock based lakes with a bit of driftwood

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... uttall.jpg

sand is appreciated by South American and some of the sand sifting Centrals (Thorichthys, Astatheros)


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.... I don't really care for the yellowish look... So, I am thinking of making my own items(diy foam) as far as backgrounds go and even driftwood if it needs to be..... I am super excited to get started!

What about Discus? What type of tank set up? I am contemplating setting this 125 up as a Discus tank... but not sure yet. Been reading like crazy, and if I do decide on that, it will be next Spring... but I want to know as much as possible to decide if I can keep up on the work.....

Is it alot harder to do a Discus tank than just a 'normal' SA tank??


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

most people don't even have a substrate with discus because of the detritus.

If you want the selectively bred discus, then a thin layer of sand can be used along with a couple of plants and some driftwood, they are from the Orinoco River Basin if I'm not mistaken so for biotope ideas research the Orinoco.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks! I would have to have something on the bottom..... don't care at all for BB tanks...

I will look that up....


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *MCKP*,

Mate not trying to be rude or anything, but your thinking more about what you like or don't like, and not what may be best for your fish.

There is a reason why juvenile discus are raised in bare bottom tanks and do best when recieving daily water changes. How discus are raised will determine if the develop a proper disc, will develop an undesireable beak nose, or even suffer from HITH. Adult discus can be rather expensive to buy, so many people buy juveniles to grow out. Once the juvenile discus mature, then you can look at aquascaping thier tank.

As for driftwood, leaves and tannins, these are part of the natural habitat for many SA cichlids. Tannins can be very beneficial for fish, and some SA cichlids look better in _stained_ water than clear water. Driftwood, leaves and the tannins they release, can also help lower the waters PH, which is a good thing for many of us with nuetral or slightly alkaline water.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I understand..... and that is why I am doing as much research as possible....

I would just like to find a happy balance between what I like, and what is good for them... I have no problem with the work involved in daily water changes, or anything like that, but I still want a nice looking tank.... I find a BB tank harder to clean than sand....

If I get into Discus, it will not be until next year.... so I have a while to figure out my set up. I am willing to do what is best, but, like I said, I want it to look nice too..... there has to be a happy compromise in there somewhere!

8)


----------

